# The Julius Hodge game report thread



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

This thread if for the following of Julius Hodge in the DLeague.

He gets his first REAL playing time of the year with the Austin Toros on Friday night!

Let's follow and support the greatest rookie to never play thus far this year. I really believe he was a great draft choice, but Karl's stubborness has hurt his progression.

This is a thread for all of us to show that we know what Karl doesn't...that Hodge is a player worthy of getting some big minutes in the L.

Let's go Julius!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Looks like Julius Hodge is trying to prove the doubters wrong with this line last night against the 66ers:
22 pts 5 rebs 7-14 FG 8-12 FT.

He's still one of my favorite player from this draft. I still believe he will make it in the league. But, I don't see where he fits in Denver.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

He's 22 or 23 years old. He _should_ destroy the scrubs in d-league, he was a first round pick after all. Anyways I can't ever recall a 1st round pick college senior getting to the d-league so my guess is that he must be terrible.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

cambyblockingyou said:


> He's 22 or 23 years old. He _should_ destroy the scrubs in d-league, he was a first round pick after all. Anyways I can't ever recall a 1st round pick college senior getting to the d-league so my guess is that he must be terrible.


Not really. He's in the d-league is more because the Nuggets already has a lot of players who can handle the ball. The thing that keeps him out of rotation is his shot and defense. He's not the best shooter and Denver has a better defender at 2 in Buckner. Denver already has Miller, Boykins, and Watson handling the ball. And Hodge needs to have the ball in his hands to be effective. And I don't see that happening soon in Denver. But, he's a good player, a versatile player. He has a great amount of determination to succeed.

I think he's a better fit for:

Chicago Bulls - He can backup Hinrich. And Hodge will give the Bulls a big guard who can check taller guard while guys like Gordon and Hinrich can check smaller guard. Hodge can handle the ball while Gordon concentrate on scoring like what he's been doing. Hodge is a better slasher than Hinrich too.

Charlotte Bobcats -The Bobcats has too many shooters and only a few slasher. their backcourt is also very small with Felton and Knight. Hodge will add the much needed size at guard position. The only problem I see is Felton eventually will end up being the guy running the show in Charlotte. And that means Hodge won't see the ball as much, which means he won't be as effective. But, I followed Hodge career, in the past he said about trying to become a Rip Hamilton type of player who will run off screen and hit the midrange J. If he can develop that part of his game. He's going to really benefit from that.

Seattle Sonics - the Sonics is a shooting team that basically only have one decent PG in Ridnour. Cleaves is a 12th man, Murray is a SG. Hodge size, ball-handling, slashing ability, and versatility is a great fit for Sonics high scoring game play.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

So he's a versatile player but he can't shoot or defend, at the 2 guard? Huh? If can't shoot or defend good enough to break into the rotation in our terrible 2 guard spot, at 22 or 23 years old, you're never going to be a productive nba player.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think he could fit decent into the triangle offense with cuts and being a taller ball handler.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Kiki drafted him to try and mold him into a PG, remember. That was when we were trading Nene and Watson/Miller for Paul Pierce.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Julius Hodge added 17 points, 10 rebounds, and 5 assists in a 121-117 over Arkansas on Tuesday. He led the team in rebounds, and has averages of 16.3 points, 6.7 rebounds, and 3.7 assists so far in the D-League this year.

Looks like he may prove some naysayers wrong eventually.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cambyblockingyou said:


> So he's a versatile player but he can't shoot or defend, at the 2 guard? Huh? If can't shoot or defend good enough to break into the rotation in our terrible 2 guard spot, at 22 or 23 years old, you're never going to be a productive nba player.


if your pro hodge, you could compare him to josh howard i suppose, but im not pro hodge. I was pro gracia and salim


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, I was ticked when the passed on Stoudamire, but I DID like the pick of J. Hodge...time will tell if it was good or not.

I'm thinking he'll prove to be a decent player...kind of like Posey. Not great, but solid. 

I mean, he won ACC player of the year, so that says quite a bit about his skills.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm very pro Hodge. He is a jack of all trades, master of none. Great teams have players like him that while not fitting a traditional role, are able to come in and make a difference in many different ways.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

garcia was my first choice...


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

He reminds me a lot (Hodge) of James Posey and Jamal Crawford. Only more athletic.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Hodge scored 12 points, 1 steal, 6 rebounds, and 6 assists in 29 minutes (including 6-6 from the FT line) in a 100-98 victory 3 days ago. He hit the winning jump shot with 10 seconds left to lead the Toros to victory.

On the season, Hodge is averaging 15.3 points, 6.5 rebounds, and 4.3 assists.

Not bad for a guy who doesnt' even start!


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

J. Hodge, after being recalled by the Nuggets, then sent back to the D-League scored 14 points and had 7 rebounds in a 109-102 loss to the Tulsa 66ers.

Hodge played for 27 minutes.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks like Hodge is doing okay in the D-League, I really hope he will succeed in the NBA at some point, because there should be room for an all-around player like him in the league if he manages to improve his shot.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I am now officially skeptical of D-League stats...

Mateen Cleaves put up 35 points the other night! ????????????????


----------

